# Burnt Cherry Stump part 2



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got Blessed today to finish sawing the cherry stump and a root. In this post I'll be showing the pics of the piece blocked up on the saw to show to get beauty it's part planning and the rest is Blessings when the grains run in your favor. The difficult decision was rather to chainsaw into 2 seperate blocks or do as I done by slicing partly than rotating again. I chose the unusual face to be my first cut for a thick piece and see what was to become per slice knowing I was going to be limited to max 3 pcs due to hollow offset. 

I'll show in this post 2 pics of setup on saw and 2 pics of the root sawn.........the surprise is continued in the next Post


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

...It's a SCREAMING EAGLE x2 bookmatch....You never know what is going to be inside an UGLY Stump/log:blink::huh::icon_smile::no::shifty::laughing::yes:

Everyone enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous weekend in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Or angle wings, my friend! Very Cool!

In the 3rd pix, the 2 pieces on the left could be turned in on each other for an oval-ish coffee table top.
Don't tempt me!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's how the stump all stacked up:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes::yes:. Some good finds and several nuggets.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Whatcha gunna make with them boards? They look pretty tempting.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Who woulda thunk it?
All them jewels and trinkets coming from a burn pile. Funny part is they are near kiln dried due to the heat. I can't speak for the rest of the stack but what I measured on one piece was between 8-15% m.c..
Guys/gals...this stuff colors out beautifully when clear coated, trust that!

Yer missing 1, Tim!

God Bless(es)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Itchy,

My plans are to air dry and then D/H kiln as with majority of my lumber.....BUT if customer insists...I will sell green as long as the buying party understands that it is green and has NOT been kilned and that they are responsible for the final drying process (s). I see some incredible pieces here. Would sell green also for turners whom normally use damp when creating their artwork.

I'm already missing one of the pieces of cherry....check out da aard's artistry:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank Tenn
If you want to post up a pix of that finished piece, feel free (I've yet to figure out how to post pix's)

I've yet to buy kiln dried. I kiln my own in a makeshift setup. It saves generally 60% on the bd ft pricing but you do take a chance in buying green, and hoping all dries well and things don't detonate on you.
This cherry was (to me) 80% dried. Can't speak for the rest of the stack, but it must have been through a number of bonfires.

Better yet, if you want to see this cherry in finished state with no stain added, look on the bottom of this links page
http://gnarlywooddesigns.weebly.com/-rough-design.html


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Aard,

I'm glad you put the link...more people can see what you've done AND what can be built with this type of wood cuts.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup.
It's always good to see what this wood can turn out to be from mill to finished, and it's coloring.
If the coloring and wild grains won't sell that stack, not much else will.


----------

